# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  МиГ-29УБ из 31-го гвиап

## Д.Срибный

Фотографии и текст Антона Павлова.
Рекомендую!



http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...29ub/index.htm

----------


## Jean-Philippe

:D  :D  :D

----------

